# Advanced Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be starting an Advanced Class on Wednesday March 5, 2008 at 5:30pm at MBT. The cost of the course is $169.00. Bring you schedule, and we will pick some dates that we can dive. We need to schedule 3 days of diving in which we cover Boat, Wreck, and Deep Diving, as well as Navigation, Search and Recovery, Spearfishing, and a Night Dive. If interested you can call MBT at 455-7702 to sign up.

Nitrox class will follow at 6:00pm. The cost of that course is regularly $149.00, but if you sign up for the Advanced and Nitrox at the same time, the Nitrox course is *$99.00*.

Rich


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just reminding everyone that we will be starting at 5:30pm. For anyone that can't make it, I'll post the dates that we decided to dive on, and you can join the class on those dates. Nitrox will follow at 6:00pm.

Rich


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey rich are there gonna be any open water classes from the 14th-24th? thats when ill be back in for spring break so i want to get certified


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

absolutely. Let me know what your schedule is, and we'll work something out.

Rich


----------

